# Mad this morning



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

I hit the Mad this morning up at west liberty. River still had some color to it, but wasn't enough to rule out fishing. Ended up with one fish, Love that river. Just when you think you've got it all figured out, it hands you your ass.....lol. Called it quites early and came home and cleaned the house for the wife as she had to work today, and with the family over yesterday house was kinda messed up. Hope to get out again in the morning. would love to float it. any body wana meet up for a float? must have own yak and truck. Buzz me 937-206-6831 Keith.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buddy and I went to Clearfork today. Same thing too much color for me and Rolling. We got two lo
Lil Browns and raised a few better fish. I suk at off color high flow creeks and rivers.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Fished from 8 to 1:00-yes lots of color and it was a little high-I fished mainly streamers-lost several fish, landed two. With the sunlight and flow it made it tough-but the river was very pretty today.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

gahannafly said:


> Fished from 8 to 1:00-yes lots of color and it was a little high-I fished mainly streamers-lost several fish, landed two. With the sunlight and flow it made it tough-but the river was very pretty today.


yeah, I should have stayed lower down and took my 6wt and sink tips and threw streamers, but I had planned on fishing up north so all i had was my 2wt and 3wt rods with me. I plan on fishing again tomorrow. with all the high water we've had lately most of the river will be a new learning experience. I'll have my fast 5wt with me tomorrow, that rod will handle sink tips and normal size streamers up too size 2. so i'll be able to switch back and forth if I need to. I dont normally head out just to fish streamers, but I do from time to time. My brain keeps saying stay north and enjoy some good nymph fishing. But at this point I'll just take my fast 5wt and be prepared for both. I believe the flows will stay up for a bit yet, but it should be better color wise by tomorrow. I can remember not that long ago where it was the norm to have flows of 250-350 at eagle city road gauge ....last couple yrs its been more like 180-200. Ive always like the higher flows, just seems to fish better.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Buddy and I went to Clearfork today. Same thing too much color for me and Rolling. We got two lo
> Lil Browns and raised a few better fish. I suk at off color high flow creeks and rivers.


Ive never fished the clear fork. But I bet the late fall and winter would be your best bet. Hows the hold over rate on that flow? I have often thought about checking out apple creek, but I'm so close to the Mad it doesnt make much sense travel to those waters.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Managed 2 this week. The one deeper in the net was actually a nice plump 15" caught on a bugger. The other one was a lot smaller and on a nymph which surprised me considering the water conditions.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, I wanted to fish this morning , but my sinuses had much different plans. My head and eyes hurt so bad all I could do was take a Hot shower and lay on the couch . Maybe tomorrow. 

Anybody been South of county line or 55 since we had 2 4000cfps flows? Last time I was down to the 2 areas I didn't see much that really interested me. Seems like the high flows last couple seasons have done more harm than good. I'm sure there are fish holding but trying to get a goid drift in some of that is a challenge, and there's so much crap under the water even when you manage a goid drift it results in a snag....havent tyres any streamers down there yet ..but with all the sand bottoms and snags I haven't fished it much.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I have not been that far down myself in a while.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ipack said:


> Ive never fished the clear fork. But I bet the late fall and winter would be your best bet. Hows the hold over rate on that flow? I have often thought about checking out apple creek, but I'm so close to the Mad it doesnt make much sense travel to those waters.


Both fish well. Apple is getting bombed but still some good fish to be had.


----------

